# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  درباره Delphi.NET ؟

## amin_omega

با سلام
من رو سیستم خودم دلفی 7 دارم،در مورد NET preview. فقط می دونم رو 
 CD 2یه همچین کامپایلری هست، دوستانی که در این زمینه اطلاعاتی دارند
لطفا منو روشن کنند!! :lol: 

در ضمن در مورد Kylix ،هیچ فرقی با دلفی نمی کنه؟از نظر ظاهر و نحوه کاربرد،در ضمن تو بازار هست؟کجا؟   //در تهران 

مرس.........ی !! :wink:

----------


## Inprise

دوست عزیز

سی دی دوم رو هم مثل سی دی اول نصب کن . وی سی ال فور دات نت کیلیکس دات نت و کامپایلر نصب خواهند شد که باید برنامه هاتون رو در یک محیط دلخواه بنویسید و از طریق خط فرمان کامپایل کنید البته برنامهای کمکی که استفاده از دات نت رو داخل محیط استدیوی دلفی 7 امکان پذیر میکنه رو از کدسنترال و کلی عکس و توضیح در مورد دلفی دات نت رو از بی دی ان میتونی بگیری . 

کایلیکس از آبجکت پاسکال و کتابخانه های کیلیکس ( مبتی بر کیوت و مشابه وی سی ال ) برای توسعه نرم افزار استفاده میکنه . وجوه تفارق اون با دلفی انگشت شماره و با تقریب خوبی میتونید اغلب برنامه هاتون رو با کمترین تغییر برای لینوکس کامپایل کنید . تو بازار تهران ورژن 3 موجود است از سایتش هم میتونید اوپن ادیشنش رو مجانی داون لود کنید .

موفق باشی

----------

